# New Testing Round



## bigstick (Apr 7, 2021)

What’s going on with the testing? Love this board. Respect.


----------



## AnaSCI (Apr 11, 2021)

buck1973 would be able to answer that.
The testing rounds all depend on donations => samples and funds.


----------



## squatster (Apr 16, 2021)

What do we need for samples


----------



## AnaSCI (Apr 18, 2021)

Seems like there are some new faces on the forums as far as sponsors.
Donators, get with buck1973 on monetary donations.

Here would be a good thread to place options for who to test.
We can see what list we can come up with and who has what on hand.


----------



## Myorn (Apr 25, 2021)

Prime HGH, IsoVet, AQ3. Let me know. I can donate.


----------



## Allhail Ragnar (Apr 30, 2021)

I have Bulk Powders Test E and Anavar. I can donate samples.


----------



## dros1 (Aug 14, 2021)

Bulk Powders

want to make an order there


----------



## D.A_B (Aug 22, 2021)

Can we recommend a vendor that isn't here but at prom?


----------



## AnaSCI (Aug 23, 2021)

D.A_B said:


> Can we recommend a vendor that isn't here but at prom?



Buck and the donating members choose who and what products are tested.
The chosen samples are taken from all over the community, not just from here.

I have a message out to buck asking him to update everyone on where we are as far as another round of testing.


----------



## buck1973 (Aug 24, 2021)

we  have   enuff funds for   7 or  so   tests dependin on pricing 

Finished oils  would  be  what  we   would b  testing 
what is  aval   out  there that is  current 
i  myself use the advertising as a  guide


----------



## janoshik (Aug 24, 2021)

Ready when you are, my friend.


----------



## D.A_B (Aug 24, 2021)

Can I make a request for 2 vendors who aren't in this board?


----------



## buck1973 (Aug 24, 2021)

D.A_B said:


> Can I make a request for 2 vendors who aren't in this board?



think that through alittle


----------



## D.A_B (Aug 25, 2021)

Meaning what?


----------



## AnaSCI (Aug 26, 2021)

buck1973 said:


> we  have   enuff funds for   7 or  so   tests dependin on pricing
> 
> Finished oils  would  be  what  we   would b  testing
> what is  aval   out  there that is  current
> i  myself use the advertising as a  guide





janoshik said:


> Ready when you are, my friend.



There you go donators.
Who is popular out there right now and what are they offering?


----------



## Nwill135 (Aug 27, 2021)

Kings is pretty popular from what I see on the boards. They are guaranteed over at PM. Seem to have good reviews on TA and communication. They have stated they don’t test their products or raws. Would be good to see how their products test.


----------



## D.A_B (Aug 27, 2021)

Vicon primo and spc labs primo.


----------



## D.A_B (Aug 27, 2021)

buck1973 said:


> think that through alittle



I still wanna know what this means...


----------



## demons (Aug 27, 2021)

I have samson, Aq3 and strongbody gear.  Tried to email you buck your inbox is full.   I'm will to donate funds for the cause.  LMK


----------



## demons (Aug 27, 2021)

King would be a good one to test.  Wish they tested their products..



Nwill135 said:


> Kings is pretty popular from what I see on the boards. They are guaranteed over at PM. Seem to have good reviews on TA and communication. They have stated they don’t test their products or raws. Would be good to see how their products test.


----------



## buck1973 (Aug 27, 2021)

Nwill135 said:


> Kings is pretty popular from what I see on the boards. They are guaranteed over at PM. Seem to have good reviews on TA and communication. They have stated they don’t test their products or raws. Would be good to see how their products test.


I Love a guarantee



D.A_B said:


> I still wanna know what this means...


A new  guy wellcome but may b a little early to b making requests  Consider takin the next  step and mayb b a  donor 



demons said:


> King would be a good one to test.  Wish they tested their products..



How the heell  they  dont  test 
Clear  now  thanks


----------



## D.A_B (Aug 27, 2021)

I'm an organ donor. Says it on my license.


----------



## Nwill135 (Aug 27, 2021)

Myorn said:


> Prime HGH, IsoVet, AQ3. Let me know. I can donate.



I have some of ISO’s new primo 100 that could be tested.


----------



## D.A_B (Aug 27, 2021)

All primo should be tested.


----------



## *Bio* (Aug 28, 2021)

D.A_B said:


> I still wanna know what this means...



It means if they're not a Sponsor of AnaSci.org or Professional Muscle we're not going to test them.

If you're truly interested in the testing process and wish to see it continue please contact buck1973 for a minimum donation of $25.  Your name will then be in green which signifies that you're a donating member.


----------



## *Bio* (Aug 28, 2021)

D.A_B said:


> I'm an organ donor. Says it on my license.



Careful new guy.


----------



## D.A_B (Aug 28, 2021)

Careful of what, suggesting vendors whose primo to test? For a bunch of muscle bound idiots you sure are sensitive little girls. Lord man are they any MEN in this place?


----------



## D.A_B (Aug 28, 2021)

*Bio* said:


> It means if they're not a Sponsor of AnaSci.org or Professional Muscle we're not going to test them.
> 
> If you're truly interested in the testing process and wish to see it continue please contact buck1973 for a minimum donation of $25.  Your name will then be in green which signifies that you're a donating member.



According to admin you all test throughout the entire community. Not just vendors from here. He said in THIS thread. Stop sending mixed signals.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Aug 29, 2021)

D.A_B said:


> According to admin you all test throughout the entire community. Not just vendors from here. He said in THIS thread. Stop sending mixed signals.



The testing only covers sponsors on here and ProM. 

Seriously, if you want stuff tested from other forums or sources, contact Jano yourself, or the board owners/members these others sources are on, to set up a testing plan. 

Some of the sources here and ProM are also on other forums as well. If you find one, ask if it is okay to send in a sample. It may also depend depending whose hands it was in prior to sending it out to you though. Talk to Buck or staff if that is the case.


----------



## *Bio* (Aug 30, 2021)

D.A_B said:


> Careful of what, suggesting vendors whose primo to test? For a bunch of muscle bound idiots you sure are sensitive little girls. Lord man are they any MEN in this place?



You don't have to worry about testing anything anymore!

Bye bye asshole!!


----------



## buck1973 (Aug 31, 2021)

just for clarification 
 as a donor you have  access  to view the test results past and future
also a little  more   room to make  suggestions on wat is tested  
All that is required is 25 quality posts  or a   small  donation to  the  testing.
I knew that was gona go that way 
I welcomed him thought was pretty ballsy makin suggestions on wat we should test a month or 2 here and not a donor.

Off that we need   about  10  things to  test


----------



## Foxman101 (Aug 31, 2021)

Buck, have you decided what your going to test yet ?

I have some Blue Diamond Mast prop I could send an amp ?
Prob got a few other things also.. I can send if wanted. 
Just waiting for you to make a list of what’s needed


----------



## demons (Aug 31, 2021)

yes please post a list of what is needed. I have an assortment of different compounds from various vendors from PM.


----------



## FrancisK (Sep 1, 2021)

Why do so many assholes have this stupid sense of entitlement when it comes to the testing? 

If you guys plan to run another round after this I would definitely consider substantially raising the donation minimum as well as removing or modifying the post count loop hole.  At the least it would weed these assholes out….


----------



## matsuo munefusa (Sep 7, 2021)

I got PPD test e and trest ace

I’m sure a lot of people would be curious, PPD been popping off with comments in source thread


----------



## AnaSCI (Sep 8, 2021)

I have changed the title of this thread so we will use this one for samples.

DAB has been removed by Bio.
He was not a donator or a contributor to this forum in any way, so no need for him to be a part of the discussion.

Samples are collected through the donators and on occasion have been purchase directly and anonymously from buck1973.
None donating members are not considered for sample donations.


----------



## Kaladryn (Sep 10, 2021)

This is superhero level work, thank you! I'm going to donate again.


----------



## Big Vin (Sep 11, 2021)

Just sent my donation. Interested to see King tested as well.


----------



## demons (Oct 11, 2021)

any updates on what is needed to move forward?


----------



## buck1973 (Oct 12, 2021)

wats  out there?
    we  can  do  10  samples    whos  got  wat


----------



## bigjim6775 (Oct 12, 2021)

I got some anavar 50mg tabs from 2 sources I’m curious about and that are doing well but it’s anavar and I’d like to see .. 1 is from biogenix and 1 is from Strongbody, how many tabs from each buck would u need?


----------



## demons (Oct 12, 2021)

I have samson, Aq3, strongbody and juice pal gear.

I think samson is awol so no point in testing his.

Hoping someone has king labs to donate..



buck1973 said:


> wats  out there?
> we  can  do  10  samples    whos  got  wat


----------



## Allhail Ragnar (Oct 21, 2021)

I have Avar (25mg) from two different sources (BulkPowders and Scrioxx), which I'll be glad to donate.


----------



## vpiedu (Oct 24, 2021)

bigjim6775 said:


> I got some anavar 50mg tabs from 2 sources I’m curious about and that are doing well but it’s anavar and I’d like to see .. 1 is from biogenix and 1 is from Strongbody, how many tabs from each buck would u need?



test items should be unopened. i wouldnt imagine they would test anything open just so you can be sure items are untouched and from the responsible source. 

VP


----------



## Nattydread (Jan 9, 2022)

Been missing for a while so forgive me if this has been discussed. 
Are there gonna be more test done?
Who is in charge?
Where do I send donation to?
Wish I could be of more help but got a lot going on.
Hope all are doing well


----------



## AnaSCI (Jan 12, 2022)

Nattydread said:


> Been missing for a while so forgive me if this has been discussed.
> Are there gonna be more test done?
> Who is in charge?
> Where do I send donation to?
> ...



buck1973 runs the testing.
I have not spoken with him in a bit but I believe he is setting up
another round of testing now.


----------



## buck1973 (Jan 23, 2022)

i could do   iso vet  not  even  sure  they   are    sponsor  

its been  very  difficult to get samples     
intrest  doesnt seem to b there


----------



## thethinker (Feb 11, 2022)

I can donate UA primo, and Sciroxx Primo


----------



## Blazed_noob (Feb 13, 2022)

Just to clarify all samples need to unopened or tampered with being oils , tabs and raw correct?


----------



## pupu (Feb 13, 2022)

I can donate a AQ-3 Mast Eth 250mg


----------



## buck1973 (Mar 13, 2022)

sent in iso vet samples to lab today 
6 samples on the  way


----------



## Samson48 (Mar 18, 2022)

How do I get access to Anasci testing? 

New on this board.
I’m on PM and OLM


----------



## youwhat? (Mar 21, 2022)

Samson48 said:


> How do I get access to Anasci testing?
> 
> New on this board.
> I’m on PM and OLM


Send a pm to buck1973 and donate $25 or more to the cause


----------



## Werfewgrt (Apr 21, 2022)

I could donate primo ace tabs from Synergy forge if interested!!


----------



## *Bio* (Apr 26, 2022)

*OK everyone it's time to get the AnaSci.org Testing Project kicked off again!  I'm sure everyone wants to see if they've been spending their hard earned money wisely!!  Please inquire with buck1973 regarding donations both financial and product.*


----------



## pupu (Apr 27, 2022)

Check out recent post bro we got some to donate products.




buck1973 said:


> i could do   iso vet  not  even  sure  they   are    sponsor
> 
> its been  very  difficult to get samples
> intrest  doesnt seem to b there


----------



## bbuck (Apr 27, 2022)

pupu said:


> Check out recent post bro we got some to donate products.


I am sure that Bio is aware. And 2 donations in the last 3 months really doesn't sound like much to me.


----------



## pupu (May 6, 2022)

Read post above who are ready to donate products.






bbuck said:


> I am sure that Bio is aware. And 2 donations in the last 3 months really doesn't sound like much to me.


----------



## bbuck (May 6, 2022)

pupu said:


> Read post above who are ready to donate products.


 I did. Hence my quote on the low number of donors in previous months. Especially those wanting to pay for testing.


----------



## buck1973 (May 7, 2022)

i do have some results ready  i will get them  over  soon


----------



## buck1973 (May 7, 2022)

here is wats coming


----------



## MOOSE1 (May 7, 2022)

Buck I sent you a PM about additional products if you need any.


----------



## OuchThatHurts (May 7, 2022)

buck1973 said:


> here is wats coming


Buck, racepicks, Bio, I will post a full list of what I have and would be happy to order a sample and donate some $$$ if I don't have the item. Just PM me what you'd like to add. Would you guys like to see things like generic exemestane, hCG, stanozolol, tidalifil, etc tested? Or is it strictly AAS and peps? I have those too but I know they're legit. I have to go through my shelf and see what I already have. Also does it seem unfair that PM mods send in samples? Or is this for members only?

I just don't want ppl to think, "Oh, well they're moderators of course they got real stuff."

I do have some anavar that I wouldn't mind seeing tested.


----------



## buck1973 (May 7, 2022)

OuchThatHurts said:


> Buck, racepicks, Bio, I will post a full list of what I have and would be happy to order a sample and donate some $$$ if I don't have the item. Just PM me what you'd like to add. Would you guys like to see things like generic exemestane, hCG, stanozolol, tidalifil, etc tested? Or is it strictly AAS and peps? I have those too but I know they're legit. I have to go through my shelf and see what I already have. Also does it seem unfair that PM mods send in samples? Or is this for members only?
> 
> I just don't want ppl to think, "Oh, well they're moderators of course they got real stuff."
> 
> I do have some anavar that I wouldn't mind seeing tested.


yes  we  appreciate that  
this has been discussed  b4  and  yr  hands off  for the reasons you stated above  a shame 
 as the collection process evolved there is a system in place and it makes  things  harder 
Imput always welcome


----------



## OuchThatHurts (May 7, 2022)

buck1973 said:


> yes  we  appreciate that
> this has been discussed  b4  and  yr  hands off  for the reasons you stated above  a shame
> as the collection process evolved there is a system in place and it makes  things  harder
> Imput always welcome


Alright, fair enough. Bummer but will still be eagerly watching.


----------



## pupu (May 7, 2022)

I see more than a few who are will to donate products for next round.





bbuck said:


> I did. Hence my quote on the low number of donors in previous months. Especially those wanting to pay for testing.


----------



## AnaSCI (May 14, 2022)

I have 6 test results sent over to me from buck1973 this week.
I will be posting those Monday morning.
Right now the tech is trying to work out some of the editing bugs.


----------



## LisaKeith97 (May 15, 2022)

Thanks for the update.  Looking forward to seeing the latest round of test!


----------



## IsoVet (May 15, 2022)

LisaKeith97 said:


> Thanks for the update.  Looking forward to seeing the latest round of test!


I have already received the results of the tests on the isovet products that were sent and  I will not comment further since I am not a sponsor on the forum. If anybody wishes to email me about the results they can do so. I fully back my products  since I am the one who over sees production on them. These products tested were done by me and me alone.


----------



## joe1988 (Jun 20, 2022)

What does a test cost?


----------



## janoshik (Jul 1, 2022)

joe1988 said:


> What does a test cost?


120 USD per common AAS sample


----------

